# Bluetooth MX Ergo mouse not detected



## michelwils (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I found a lot of posts about bluetooth, but I did not find anything directly related to this problem, except maybe dumb incompatibility issues. The system detect my phone and my ear buds correctly with `hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry`, but for some reason my Logitech MX Mouse will not show up. It is in pairing mode and it works on other os/devices. As an alternative, I use the Logitech unifying dongle, but it lags when things get in the way like my keyboard.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD finistel 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 07:33:27 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# pciconf -lv
…
iwm0@pci0:58:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x78 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x24fd subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x9010
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wireless 8265 / 8275'
    class      = network
…
```


```
# hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry
Inquiry complete. Status: No error [00]
```

I read the bluetooth section of the handbook, quite a few howto and I'm currently reading the man pages of various tools used to interact with bluetooth devices, but maybe you can speed up things with useful insights. Any ideas why it doesn't show up or what I could do to debug? Anyone else has a working MX Ergo on bluetooth?

Thanks in advance!


----------

